# Greenville SC Unofficial Competition!



## SnipeCube (May 1, 2013)

I was wondering if you think we should have a Greenville/Upstate Unofficial Rubiks Cube Competition.
Events Would Be:
2x2
3x3
3x3 BLD
3x3 MultiBLD
3x3 OH
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
Pyraminx
And Megaminx!
If you guys would come, Leave a comment! We will try to set up a date!
I was thinking to enter It would be $10 And A Decent Cube, The Winner Of 3x3 Will get all the cubes. 
Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## ottozing (May 1, 2013)

1. Too many events for a 1 day unofficial comp.
2. $10 and a decent cube is too much to ask. Make it just $10 and the winner can win a brand new Dayan something cube provided by one of the organizers.
3. $10 is still a lot to ask for considering it's not an official comp and you're a first time organizer. You might want to reconsider the price.


----------



## ducttapecuber (May 1, 2013)

Hey Chris. Email me, lets discuss about this. You might be a little in over your head


----------



## Thatguyujustmet (Oct 8, 2013)

SnipeCube said:


> I was wondering if you think we should have a Greenville/Upstate Unofficial Rubiks Cube Competition.
> Events Would Be:
> 2x2
> 3x3
> ...



I WANT THIS SOOOOO BAD!!


----------



## SnipeCube (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, for the past week or so I have been talking with the Greenville Library system, and we have set up a date! It will be mid-january. I will try to get all the details up very soon.


----------



## Blade8227 (Nov 12, 2013)

If I was you, I'd:
1. Get friends to help you with all the work
2. Make the entrance fee 5$ for anyone competing.
3. Make sure you have a lot of cubing timers, if not, get those cheap ones from eBay. 
4. Put up flyers


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Nov 13, 2013)

you could try making it official so alot of people would come. just a suggestion


----------

